# New ibanez 7s rumors



## Aaron (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard them here

Ibanez 2009 Line-up - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum

It looks like we are getting a white rg1527 with a maple fretboard and also a new fixed bridge 7 as well, but it could just be all talk


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting, they are talking about this in the Ibanez 09 thread in the 6 string forum too. Personally, I want to see some new, super colourful UVs like back in the day-o!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

Aaron said:


> I heard them here
> 
> Ibanez 2009 Line-up - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum
> 
> It looks like we are getting a white rg1527 with a maple fretboard and also a now fixed bridge 7 as well, but it could just be all talk



Sweet, I love white guitars with maple fretboards  

Now lets hope it's got halfway decent specs  *isn't getting his hopes up*


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 2, 2009)

Aaron said:


> but it could just be all talk



Exactly. Thats what all these pre-NAMM internet rumors, speculations, and non fact-based blabbing are to me....just talk. Its all just hype and i cant shred on hype.

Until i see actual pics of these Ibanezs or see them with my own eyes, they are all just silly fairy tales to me. Same goes for the Mesa Mark V's.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jan 2, 2009)

Not only are both the RG1527M and Mesa Mark V coming, but I am too just thinking about them


----------



## PeteLaramee (Jan 2, 2009)

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - New leaked 2009 Ibanez guitars.............


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

PeteLaramee said:


> Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - New leaked 2009 Ibanez guitars.............



I saw that yesterday I think. Along with the new JEM.

They've yet to leak pics of the 7's though


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn I really want to see those new 7s, I'm just hoping the specs will be something to write home about.


----------



## MattMorose (Jan 2, 2009)

A white RG 7 string sounds awesome. But it'll probably still be basswood, which I'm not a huge fan of. My current 7 string is made of Basswood, and it sounds ok. But my Alder 6 string Baritone sounds so much fuller, and my buddy's Mahogany guitar sounds great.

I'm hoping for an 24 fret S7, or and RGA7 more than anything though.


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2009)

Still gonna be basswood.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 2, 2009)

Wouldnt want anything with a maple board, but if they do a better fixed bridge 7 Id buy one for sure, hopefully it'll have a better bridge than the 7321.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 3, 2009)

ahhh crap, a hardtail RGR7 is sounding pretty good to me...


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Still gonna be basswood.



r u positive?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> r u positive?



I'm not positive, but if anyone's willing to bet, I'd lay a hefty sum that any RG series 7 string they release will be basswood.


----------



## slay (Jan 3, 2009)

ibanez needs more hardtails


----------



## GazPots (Jan 3, 2009)

GazPots in the Ibanez 2009 thread said:


> Regarding the RG1527M
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Confirmed as basswood.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 3, 2009)

black headstock to go with that white body


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 3, 2009)

I am waiting for that new maple neck 7 string. Jay from ibanez said that they would have fancy tops also. So I am not really sure if it is going to be plain white.


----------



## lobee (Jan 3, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> I am waiting for that new maple neck 7 string. Jay from ibanez said that they would have fancy tops also. So I am not really sure if it is going to be plain white.


Well there's 2, and one is all but confirmed to be the one in Galaxy White with the maple board. The other is rumored to be an RG7321 with a maple top.


----------



## Wound (Jan 3, 2009)

hope they eventually, like with the xiphos, release a 7 string version of the destroyer...i&#180;d be all over that


----------



## Harry (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteLaramee said:


> Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - New leaked 2009 Ibanez guitars.............



Really liking that RG 3620Z, but the neck thru RG Prestige models are as expensive as fuck in Australia


----------



## GazPots (Jan 3, 2009)

lobee said:


> Well there's 2, and one is all but confirmed to be the one in Galaxy White with the maple board. The other is rumored to be an RG7321 with a maple top.




I really hope the other one is more than just a RG7321 with a maple top. Here was me hoping for some sort of medium to higher end sort of thing.


----------



## svart (Jan 3, 2009)

A guy I talk to regularly is seeking all teh scoops he could find, and all he could tell me about Ibanez is a 27 fret xiphos 7. Untill the official NAMM it's all rumors still...


----------



## Anton (Jan 3, 2009)

What they need to do is come up with a 7 made of Mahogany a thin neck and give 2 options a rosewood fingerboard and a maple one..and give it a lo pro edge 7 bridge !!! 

I hope they gonna come up with some great guitars this years...Because the last few years they haven't came up with anything too interesting..and I'm a big fan of Ibanez.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's basswood? Again?

Screw that.


----------



## Polyformic (Jan 3, 2009)

Anton said:


> What they need to do is come up with a 7 made of Mahogany a thin neck and give 2 options a rosewood fingerboard and a maple one..and give it a lo pro edge 7 bridge !!!



No, they should have a ZR bridge and Piezo!


----------



## Anton (Jan 3, 2009)

Agree with the piezo! I WANT A LO PRO!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> It's basswood? Again?
> 
> Screw that.



Yeah pretty much.  And believe me, I like Ibanez guitars, but they've really been crapping it out the last year or so. I am glad to see they're back to the whole "LSD trip" color theme.


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 3, 2009)

slay said:


> ibanez needs more hardtails



Quoted for absolute truth.




Dusty201087 said:


> And believe me, I like Ibanez guitars, but they've really been crapping it out the last 7 years or so.



Corrected.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> Quoted for absolute truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't decide to either laugh out loud or cry, because it's true...

Hmmm...


----------



## winterlover (Jan 3, 2009)

Ibanez should use real Floyds


that is all


----------



## Johann (Jan 3, 2009)

Mock up! (not made by me)


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 3, 2009)

The black headstock on that guitar feels like a insanely strong kick on the balls.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 3, 2009)

winterlover said:


> Ibanez should use real Floyds
> 
> 
> that is all



No.

Some people can't use real Floyds because they are not low profile. Floyd Rose won't make a low profile Trem for 7 strings.

Looking forward to seeing this guitar if it actually comes out. I'm guessing it will because if you search RG1527M on google it shows up on a link to the ibanez site, although you can't actually see it within the site.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 3, 2009)

Stephen said:


> No.
> 
> Some people can't use real Floyds because they are not low profile. Floyd Rose won't make a low profile Trem for 7 strings.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this guitar if it actually comes out. I'm guessing it will because if you search RG1527M on google it shows up on a link to the ibanez site, although you can't actually see it within the site.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ibanez need more hardtails IMO, I'm sick of every guitar they make having a trem on it.

Although they did take a step in the right direction with making a mahogany 7 with a fixed bridge- the Xiphos. I could never get into that shape though. It seems that Ibanez refuses to make a wide range of 7 strings, which is a shame because they're my favourite company.


----------



## lobee (Jan 3, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Ibanez need more hardtails IMO, I'm sick of every guitar they make having a trem on it.


Why not just block it off? You don't like the look or feel?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 3, 2009)

lobee said:


> Why not just block it off? You don't like the look or feel?


Yeah, I don't like the feel. I just prefer TOMs, they feel better to me and the added sustain doesn't exactly hurt either.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 3, 2009)

I've found the Edge Zero/ZR are the nicest to me. I find they're both nicer than most hardtail bridges, facilitate clear and fast playing, and unlike Floyds (unless you buy a Hipshot Tremsetter) they won't go sharp easily from palming the bridge, something I really suffered from in the studio.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 4, 2009)

Johann said:


> Mock up! (not made by me)




And my final mockup of what i shall be doing to one if i buy it.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 4, 2009)

^ i think i'll be doing that too if i got one.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 4, 2009)

Figured I'd throw my hand in the mockup arena again...


----------



## GazPots (Jan 4, 2009)

Lovely.

Black headstock considering you've got the mockups pretty much nailed reaslism wise?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Figured I'd throw my hand in the mockup arena again...



If the RG1527WH doesn't look _exactly_ like this then there will be problems.

Although, I know that Ibanez will cut down on costs and use the exact same black headstocked RG1527RB necks...


----------



## GazPots (Jan 4, 2009)

Well its the same as that except with a black heastock. Rest is apparently identical.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2009)

I actually forgot all about the Ibanez forum.  Haven't posted in over 2 years and I just posted on that thread. 

That mockup of the white 1527 with the maple fretboard is sexy.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 4, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Figured I'd throw my hand in the mockup arena again...



YES! no black headstocks!!!  white on white FTW


----------



## ak33 (Jan 4, 2009)

looks like no for the lefty's? ....again.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 4, 2009)

ak33 said:


> looks like no for the lefty's? ....again.


Learn to play righty


----------



## Loomer (Jan 4, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Learn to play righty



Actually, this seems like the only option these days.
It'll be quicker than the waiting.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 4, 2009)

If I recall correctly, aside from the fact that it'll have a maple board and it will be a prestige model, there's still nothing that's actually been confirmed about the new RG7?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2009)

Xaios said:


> If I recall correctly, aside from the fact that it'll have a maple board and it will be a prestige model, there's still nothing that's actually been confirmed about the new RG7?



It's Galaxy White. 

Close up:


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 4, 2009)

A 7321 with a maple top would likely lead to a decision to never buy a new Ibanez guitar again. What would be the fucking point in giving finer appointments out to the second cheapest series they have (the cheapest 7). Seriously what the fuck.

If they are going to put out a 7 string guitar with a maple cap either make it MIJ or get the fuck out. Personally a MIJ s7 would be awesome. I would possibly (though unlikely) buy that guitar. Either way this years NAMM when it comes to Ibanez has only led to a bunch of a dissappointments.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> If I recall correctly, aside from the fact that it'll have a maple board and it will be a prestige model, there's still nothing that's actually been confirmed about the new RG7?



Whats been confirmed is its Galaxy white.
Maple freboard with small black dots.
Black headstock
Those random v8 pickups ibanez has.


All that on a 1527 base model. Comfirmed by Rich on jemsite.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 5, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Whats been confirmed is its Galaxy white.
> Maple freboard with small black dots.
> Black headstock
> Those random v8 pickups ibanez has.
> ...



and probably another fuckin floyd, oi


----------



## Anthony (Jan 5, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 5, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> It's Galaxy White.



Nooooooooo! 


F*ckin' color sparkles.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Nooooooooo!
> 
> 
> F*ckin' color sparkles.



False. That shit's smexy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Whats been confirmed is its Galaxy white.
> Maple freboard with small black dots.
> Black headstock
> Those random v8 pickups ibanez has.
> ...




Hmm.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Figured I'd throw my hand in the mockup arena again...



hopefully it looks like this, but I guess the it has a black headstock. bummer, itll still be cool though


----------



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm, when I get home from work I'll redo that mockup with a black headstock and gold flecked white sparklies.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Hmm, when I get home from work I'll redo that mockup with a black headstock and gold flecked white sparklies.



No need. Just copy the other Galaxy White guitars.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2009)

Eh, it'll be a fun little challenge to match it exactly.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see this. The GW finish looks hot.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried.

Having never seen a Galaxy White guitar in person, I'm not sure of the density and visibility of the flecks when viewing the whole guitar. Googling applicable guitars didn't do too much good, so this is what I came up with...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I tried.
> 
> Having never seen a Galaxy White guitar in person, I'm not sure of the density and visibility of the flecks when viewing the whole guitar. Googling applicable guitars didn't do too much good, so this is what I came up with...



hmmm....Make the headstock white again.....and reversed (*COUGH*and add full black binding, and get rid of the neck pickup, tone knob, and pickup selector*COUGH*)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> hmmm....Make the headstock white again.....and reversed (*COUGH*and add full black binding, and get rid of the neck pickup, tone knob, and *pickup selector**COUGH*)



 How would one go about switching between pups then


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2009)

You wouldnt have to since there'd only be one, see how it says "get rid of neck pickup"


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

MFB said:


> You wouldnt have to since there'd only be one, see how it says "get rid of neck pickup"



*facepalms self*

Okay, I'm an idiot. Someone please hit me with a truck or something.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 5, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 5, 2009)

God damn white guitars are sexy as all fuck.


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 5, 2009)

^ 

When i finally get my arse in gear and begin actually building my guitar (as opposed to glueing a few bits of wood together) it's going all white...apart from the neck...

Nothing beats a white guitar


----------



## Harry (Jan 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I tried.
> 
> Having never seen a Galaxy White guitar in person, I'm not sure of the density and visibility of the flecks when viewing the whole guitar. Googling applicable guitars didn't do too much good, so this is what I came up with...



Needs white headstock, possibly white tuners as well


----------



## lobee (Jan 5, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> God damn white guitars are sexy as all fuck.





Benjo230 said:


> ^
> 
> When i finally get my arse in gear and begin actually building my guitar (as opposed to glueing a few bits of wood together) it's going all white...apart from the neck...
> 
> Nothing beats a white guitar





HughesJB4 said:


> Needs white headstock, possibly white tuners as well


YES!!!


Mock-up courtesy of Justin_Bailey:





I _really_ want to do this!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Either way this years NAMM when it comes to Ibanez has only led to a bunch of a dissappointments.



Really?

I mean look at all the stuff that we've been asking for coming out (the stuff that has been seen already).

-Maple Fretboards
-Bright Colors
-Real DiMarzio Pickups
-Wizard Spec Necks
-Mahogany Bodied RGs
-Maple Tops
-Return of Destroyer
-New Xiphos (not exactly asked for, but still nice)

Don't get me wrong, there's still a lot they should offer, but to say that 2009 is gonna be a complete and absolute disappointment is going a little far. At this rate in the next couple years (or possibly sooner) Ibanez is going to really make us all happy. Just look at 2007 and 2009, they've come a long way.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 6, 2009)

Agreed. Rome wasn't built in a day! As far as I'm concerned, buying a factory new Ibanez has gotten a whole lot more tempting over the last two years.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 6, 2009)

The maple board is nice, but the look really isn't doing anything for me (the black headstock). Couple that with it being basswood and I'll have to pass.

I'm thinking of picking up one of those 770dx reissues second hand though. They're basswood but they are hot as hell and they have the original wizard neck plus neck joint I like. Too bad something like that doesn't come in 7 strings, but I can deal with only 6.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 6, 2009)

You know, white 1527 is very very cool. Also, trem = yes, and with the "how to modify the edge pro to piezo" thread, well, with a little work of refinishing the guitar, whacking on the piezo, well, killer guitar a gogo.

Not to mention that it's not really the body that matter(you can get a new one made) but that the main cool bit is the maple board on the neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone else heard the rumor of the dots on the RG1527MGW being pearl opposed to black? I believe I saw this one floating on the Ibanez board.


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 6, 2009)

Could be... and in fact I would prefer that!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 6, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> You know, white 1527 is very very cool. Also, trem = yes, and with the "how to modify the edge pro to piezo" thread, well, with a little work of refinishing the guitar, whacking on the piezo, well, killer guitar a gogo.





This is what i was thinking, but it's rather expensive for a guitar earmarked for modding.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 6, 2009)

The white 1527 with Maple may be Basswood but Im really hoping this rumor of a Mahogany hardtail with red flame maple top is true. Right now its all speculation and rumor for the most part.


----------



## guitardevil (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont know if this was posted already


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 6, 2009)

shouldn't this normaly have an Edge Zero trem like all the newer 6 string RGs?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 6, 2009)

guitardevil said:


> i dont know if this was posted already



Its that a mockup or the real deal?


----------



## Monk (Jan 6, 2009)

That's the real deal; it's up on Jemsite as well.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 6, 2009)

I... like it.


----------



## Collapse (Jan 6, 2009)

it would be nice if the new seven looked like this one


----------



## Shinto (Jan 6, 2009)

Collapse said:


> it would be nice if the new seven looked like this one


Eh, you'd get close if you got a black pickguard and different knobs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 6, 2009)

a shame that it's basswood but then again the last PGM I played sounded great, I guess that maple fretboard really makes a difference  No way I'm paying Ibanez' price for it though.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 6, 2009)

Yum.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2009)

I dig.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 6, 2009)

Bloomin' 'eck! I hate maple fretboards and I like that!


----------



## Aaron (Jan 6, 2009)

Im satisfied


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 6, 2009)

ill get it but im getting blackouts and getting black edge maybe or is th bridge cosmo black or is it chrome


----------



## Luan (Jan 6, 2009)

Wait, I saw this one:





Weird..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> shouldn't this normaly have an Edge Zero trem like all the newer 6 string RGs?



That's a good question. The 1527s, Apex1s, and UVs still in production still use the standard Edge Pro. I haven't heard any rumors of an Edge Zero 7, but who knows. Perhaps the Edge Zero has earned it's keep enough to go to the 7s. Personally, I'd prefer the Edge Pro, I'm just so used to it, but an EZ7 would be a nice step forward for others.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 6, 2009)

Ibanez wins the game of namm

that 7 is win. 

I'd totally black pickguard it, it would be a great balance for the headstock.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2009)

Luan said:


> Wait, I saw this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one's definitely an alteration. You can't see strings overtop of the pickups, nor can you see the truss rod cover.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 6, 2009)

Xaios said:


> That one's definitely an alteration. You can't see strings overtop of the pickups, nor can you see the truss rod cover.


it's amazing how the white headstock takes it from nice to terrible


----------



## Luan (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, seems like this one is the fake one.

edit: actually, I prefer the fake one.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the black headstock, I dunno... I think it would be bad ass with a black pick guard too... someone add a black pickguard to the picture of the real one.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 7, 2009)

Who want's to buy a new white RG1527 body and an old RG2127 neck from me


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 7, 2009)

ME!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Luan said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I saw this one:
> ...




lol when i posted that i assumed people on the petrucci board knew it was a mockup.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 7, 2009)

I would totally spring for the new RG1527 in white w/ maple fretboard. If the final product looked anything like these mockups...... 

But on the other hand, I'm really excited to see what the "mystery" 7 is........ I hope to God it's something with a nice quilted top.... Trem or not......


----------



## GazPots (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^

Erm, the following picture *IS* the real guitar. Taken from ibanez. And apparently the other one is a maple topped RG7321 alike guitar. 




guitardevil said:


> i dont know if this was posted already


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 7, 2009)

looks stupid imo.


----------



## Luan (Jan 7, 2009)

GazPots said:


> lol when i posted that i assumed people on the petrucci board knew it was a mockup.



You are a better designer than the guys at ibanez seems so, I prefer your version a lot more.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 7, 2009)

GazPots said:


> ^^^
> 
> Erm, the following picture *IS* the real guitar. Taken from ibanez. And apparently the other one is a maple topped RG7321 alike guitar.


 SOLD! I was hoping that was a real mockup from Ibanez.


----------



## theV (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a new *low-end* 7-string as well, with a flame top.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

theV said:


> There is a new Korean 7-string as well, with a flame top.



Pic?


----------



## theV (Jan 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> Pic?



Yeah, I will upload them shortly. Its just a flame-topped version of the 7321 in blackberry, didn't think anybody would want to see it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 8, 2009)

So when you say its a version of the 7321, you mean it has a Basswood body too? Was hoping it would be Mahogany for low end warmth but Im sure it still looks real nice.


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 8, 2009)

Korean not Indonesian? Post pics now?


----------



## theV (Jan 8, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> So when you say its a version of the 7321, you mean it has a Basswood body too? Was hoping it would be Mahogany for low end warmth but Im sure it still looks real nice.




RG7321FM BBS


> Korean not Indonesian?


Actually, don't quote me on that. I'll have to check origin, I don't really follow/know the sub-Japanese line-up closely.


----------



## guitardevil (Jan 8, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Korean not Indonesian? Post pics now?



+1


-MAttV


----------



## lobee (Jan 8, 2009)

theV said:


> No, its mahog/maple.


So it's got that goin' for it...which is nice.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

Need 

Pics, 

should 

be 

working 

but 

must 

see 

pics 

first


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

Get back to work, Steve.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 8, 2009)

So this Ibanez Mahogany Hardtail 7 string with redish maple top is true? I really want to see pics of this 
Ibanez RG7321FM BBS!


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 8, 2009)

I hear a lot of talky talky, but don't see no pics


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Aaron (Jan 8, 2009)

I second that


----------



## Xaios (Jan 8, 2009)

Thirded.


----------



## Caparison (Jan 8, 2009)

Fourtheded


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (Jan 8, 2009)

Fivthed?
Spellcheck is a douchebag


----------



## sepherus (Jan 8, 2009)

sixthed


----------



## GazPots (Jan 8, 2009)

seventhed 


Question is, will it be a decent flame or are we gonna get a "flame" top which is just some medicore figuring at best?


If its on a RG7321 i'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Aaron (Jan 8, 2009)

Well im guessing it will not be a 7321 at all, im thinking this will be a completly different guitar, and it better have a slimmer neck.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 8, 2009)

I am intrigued.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

If it is a RG7321M BBS, my guess is that it will be a 7 string 25.5" version of the RG6EX with a normal headstock and passive pickups.


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 8, 2009)

Totally off topic, but i wish Ibanez would bring back the XL series guitars.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 8, 2009)

So a 7 string version of this?:







Please have a matching headstock...


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 8, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> So a 7 string version of this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty much exactly what the dude on the other forum said, I hope it's not just a 7321 with a different body wood though, it'd be sick if it was more high end.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

If it has a reversed headstock it is probably sold to me.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 8, 2009)

even if it was neckthrough, i'd say fuck it, it would be basswood AGAIN, i have a mahogony bodies APEX 2 and i will stick with that, i like the TOM bridge more too


----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> So a 7 string version of this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If theV isn't bullshitting us then yes an RG7321FM BBS would be a 25.5" 7 string version of this. My guess is it would have passives and probably the standard black headstock


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm, isnt that guitar a mahogony bodied gitfiddle? or is that just the sam ash edge version?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep it's mahogany bodied


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 9, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Yep it's mahogony bodied


if it is indeed mahogony....i will have to buy it....and then put some Lundgrens in it


----------



## El Caco (Jan 9, 2009)

Well we can only hope. theV hasn't reported back yet so who knows.


----------



## arktan (Jan 9, 2009)

If they do this Mahogany RG7321 i'll buy one for sure. Even if it's pink. Especially if it's pink. 

With that said, i still love my basswood guitars.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 9, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> So a 7 string version of this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god dayum i would hit that! like the fist of an angry god!




i mean, i would buy it.


----------



## Collapse (Jan 9, 2009)

petereanima said:


> god dayum i would hit that! like the fist of an angry god!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hope it looks like it, I have that guitar.. it would be nice to a seven version to go with it


----------



## Shinto (Jan 9, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Question is, will it be a decent flame or are we gonna get a "flame" top which is just some medicore figuring at best?
> 
> 
> If its on a RG7321 i'm not getting my hopes up.


 I think so.



Aaron said:


> Well im guessing it will not be a 7321 at all, im thinking this will be a completly different guitar, and it better have a slimmer neck.


I doubt that, since the guitar would have to be a MIJ Prestige to have a slimmer neck. It won't be a 7321 I think, more like the guitar somebody posted just now.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2009)

A cheap, mahogany RG? HMMMM.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 9, 2009)

i geuss its been confirmed.......?


----------



## jski7 (Jan 9, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> i geuss its been confirmed.......?



Pretty much, yeah . I hear it's supposed to be just like the RGR421 pic'd above, minus the reverse headstock. Not sure about pups, but then again, who cares? Most will swap 'em anyways. And Dimarzio makes red covers that'll match nicely....


----------



## El Caco (Jan 9, 2009)

Confirming the guitar is easy, finding the pics or any more information is hard. rg7321fm site:ibanez.com - Google Search


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> A cheap, mahogany RG? HMMMM.


it's too bad the 7321 neck is worthless


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm guessing it's going to be a RG7421MHFM.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's too bad the 7321 neck is worthless



Yeah. But a 7621/7421 or UV neck on there, however...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah. But a 7621/7421 or UV neck on there, however...


they mad a hardtail uv?



just leak the pics already...FUCK


----------



## El Caco (Jan 9, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> they mad a hardtail uv?



No, so what?


----------



## teelguitars (Jan 9, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's too bad the 7321 neck is worthless



Oh Yeah! Well...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah. But a 7621/7421 or UV neck on there, however...


or pull a fast one with the 1527M neck


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

Isn't that V guy supposed to have posted a pic of that damn 7 string already?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2009)

NAMM is this week, you'll see pics all over the internet soon enough I'm sure....


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so angry!!

leak the pics already !!


----------



## GazPots (Jan 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> NAMM is this week, you'll see pics all over the internet soon enough I'm sure....





A week is too fucking long.............


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

Let's riot!


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 9, 2009)

Some of you guys need some Xanax. Just fucking relax, everything will be revealed in due time.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 9, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> Some of you guys need some Xanax. Just fucking relax, everything will be revealed in due time.



Lies. Fucking lies and slander! 

J/K


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya know, considering the number of people that bitch and whine about Ibanez, it amazes me to see how many people have their eyes GLUED for any leaks or pictures.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know why I wanna see this guitar so bad. I'm not gonna buy, I know that!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I don't know why I wanna see this guitar so bad. I'm not gonna buy, I know that!



I think it's because you, and many others, are secretly looking for any reason to love Ibanez again, and looking hard. It's like they've got this mystical hold on us.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

Apparently there are pics on P2P


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 10, 2009)

quick someone download them and post em. i wanna see this. cause it might be my next purchase.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Whats P2P? Cause Im starting to feel like I dont think anyone has pics. Youd have to be an idiot to have a pic and to not realize how badly people need this pic NOW. If your holding out for a good reason then thats cool, but if you dont have a reason not to then just post the pic. Im starting to think that nobody even has a pic of this yet.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 10, 2009)

P2P = Peer-to-Peer network.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmm

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/img/goods/1/1/57866_b.gif


i put in "new ibanez 7 09" and this came up


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> hmmm
> 
> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/img/goods/1/1/57866_b.gif



That's been around forever. It's the HRG7, only available from Ikebe.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> That's been around forever. It's the HRG7, only available from Ikebe.


----------



## slay (Jan 10, 2009)

ikebe is a online chinese guitar store?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

I think people are holding out because they were supplied the pic by their supplier and told not to share it, if they did share it there would be consequences. Nether the less there are items labeled as being pics of the RG7321FM on certain P2P sites, I have no idea if they are real and I have no idea if the sites are good or bad sites, I was just pointing out that apparently there are pics there. Obviously if they were real and you download them and then post them here, there may be legal implications unless you have been given permission by the owner of the pics to share them.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

Ikebe is an online Japanese store.


----------



## slay (Jan 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Ikebe is an online Japanese store.


 

ahh i see

thanks


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Ya know, considering the number of people that bitch and whine about Ibanez, it amazes me to see how many people have their eyes GLUED for any leaks or pictures.
> 
> Just sayin'.



That's called "blind hope".


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 11, 2009)

So I googled RG7321FM and this came up...



google search said:


> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG321MH - 4:44pm
> ... ORM1 - ORM - Omar Rodriguez-Lopez, PGM301 - PGM - Paul Gilbert, *RG7321FM* - RG fixed, RGT6EXFX - RG fixed, RGT42FXQM - RG fixed, RGR421EXFM - RG fixed ...
> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG321MH - 65k


----------



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm holding less hope for this, I don't trust the google search anymore because I have seen the exact same result on a google search of ss.org and other sites, theV hasn't provided a pic as promised, there is nothing on usenet and the only P2P results are on payed sites and I believe they are fake.

We'll see but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 11, 2009)

RG321MH has been out for quite some time now. That is nothing new by any standards. 

And yes it is Blind hope.


----------



## guitardevil (Jan 11, 2009)

if you look at the listed models it also lists "rg7321fm"

-MAttV


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 11, 2009)

guitardevil said:


> if you look at the listed models it also lists "rg7321fm"
> 
> -MAttV



Exactly, look what the site lists, not what the link is to. I just made it look exactly like it did in the search. But RG7321FM from Ibanez's website.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember the Ibanez rep posting that they need to let their fine network of Ibanez dealers get the full scoop before the internet can so he couldnt spill any more beans at the moment. This was a couple weeks ago, namm is in three days and I have called my local Ibanez dealer as well as two major Guitar Center locations nearby (San Fran+Sacramento). My local dealer is telling me there is a white one and he thought the other one was black but the catalog is at home and hes not sure. The Guitar Center guys I spoke with told me its strange this year how Ibanez has as of yet not sent them any info on the new lineup whatsoever. Basically I was told that Guitar Center doesnt have the new catalog yet, three days before namm and 10 days into the new year. Maybe these guys I spoke with have not a clue? Maybe Ibanez is not caught up with letting their fine network of dealers know? Maybe this theV guy is full of it? Maybe he realized after telling us he would post a pic that he really shouldnt? 
The odds are that Ibanez would never put out an RG7321FM BBS in Mahogany, but there sure are rumors of such. Those rumors really took off when theV posted it would be Mahogany, he has a pic and will upload it. We have yet to see you follow through my man. I remain optimistic.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

I got a pic for ya's not sure if you've seen it before, I hadn't


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it. I'd buy it if it had a trem, which for the life of me I can't understand why it doesn't. :/


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 11, 2009)

Apparently no one worries about the dubiously worhty price tag the guitar will surely have


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah the XIPHOS 7 isnt new, its just the updated body cut


----------



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

The sky is blue and girls have vaginas.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 11, 2009)

s7eve said:


> The sky is blue and girls have vaginas.



...

...

<_<


...

>_>

...

I'm gonna go off a limb here and say either A, I missed something, or B, you got the wrong topic.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry I got confused, I just read the post before mine and thought we were playing state the obvious.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 11, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Sorry I got confused, I just read the post before mine and thought we were playing state the obvious.



Or option C, that .

And wait... Girls have vagina's? ....


----------



## Isan (Jan 12, 2009)

JlAustin said:


> There is a new RG7321 coming to the US, basically its a 7 string version of the current RGR421 (minus the reversed headstock, and also, I am not sure if it is basswood or mahogany).
> 
> I know it is coming to the US, however, I am not certain that is the model that Jay was referring to.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 12, 2009)

I dunno about you guys but around here girls have _vaginas_. Please note the lack of apostrophe.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 12, 2009)

fixed


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Still no new pics?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2009)

Pic from Ibanez site.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 15, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Pic from Ibanez site.



Basswood or mahogany?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2009)

Basswood, I started a thread here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75922-rg7321fm-bbs.html


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 15, 2009)

have you Ibby fans seen this?

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: RG1527M


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 15, 2009)

The S7320 comes in white now too.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmmm... I wonder if any real world shots will come tonight when people get back from the first day of NAMM.

I think there is one more 7 unaccounted for.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 15, 2009)

White RG1527M, Blackberry Sunburst RG7321FM, and White S7320...that's all of them, I think.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 15, 2009)

The white/maple RG is pretty nice... any word on the price?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 15, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> White RG1527M, Blackberry Sunburst RG7321FM, and White S7320...that's all of them, I think.



I'm not counting the white S because that is just like the update on the Xiphos. It's really the same model. I could be wrong though.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 15, 2009)

MatthewK said:


> The white/maple RG is pretty nice... any word on the price?




List price is $1600 odd but it'll be about $1200 probably.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah there is one more I think, the Xiphos 7 has also has the new body design I believe. The main page has not been updated but if you go to the model list the small index pic has been updated.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 15, 2009)

The Canadian side of Ibanez's website does not have alot of the new models so far, so IT IS possible that there is still another 7 to come (fingers crossed).


----------



## Collapse (Jan 15, 2009)

Decipher said:


> The Canadian side of Ibanez's website does not have alot of the new models so far, so IT IS possible that there is still another 7 to come (fingers crossed).


 
They better offer the 1527M amd the 7321fm in Canada


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish they'd do an RGA7 with a trem already. tons of people have been talking about wanting them for a long time now... with buz from unearth and chris broderick both having them... I'm sure it would sell really well


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 15, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I wish they'd do an RGA7 with a trem already. tons of people have been talking about wanting them for a long time now... with buz from unearth and chris broderick both having them... I'm sure it would sell really well



I wish they'd do the fucking XPT707 with a trem already. 

I for the life of my can't understand this...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I wish they'd do the fucking XPT707 with a trem already.
> 
> I for the life of my can't understand this...



I'm not a trem uy. But I agree with you. they didnt even reasle the Fixed ridge 6 till WAY after the 7 string came out what the hell?


----------



## GazPots (Jan 16, 2009)

Posted all the 7 strings in this NAMM post with pics 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1345393-post560.html


But here is the picture to confirm.

7 string s series


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2009)

Repost for those that are not reading every thread.

It looks like Ibanez are replacing the XPT-707 with the new body shape, well in Australia at least. http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&color=CL01&year=2009&cat_id=1&series_id=229


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

Technically, since this thread is about "rumors", shouldn't this thread be closed since we all know about the new Ibanez 7s?


----------

